# Canon-launches-Cinema-EOS-System-flagship-camera



## degies (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow

http://www.canon.com.au/About-Canon/News-Events/News-Press-Releases/Canon-launches-Cinema-EOS-System-flagship-camera?cid=%20scfb120860

http://www.canon.co.nz/About-Canon/News-Events/News-Press-Releases/EF-Cinema-Lenses-for-4K-cameras?cid=scnzfb1208033


----------



## AG (Aug 29, 2012)

Im interested to know more about this C100. 

If the pricing is reasonable things could get interesting for primarily DSLR video shooters like myself.

But knowing Canon it will start at $10k or higher to not compete with the 1DC.

C100:


----------



## CanNotYet (Aug 29, 2012)

If I read this right, you can use these new lenses on crop cameras. Another good reason to buy the 650D. Also, 15,5-47 is a really nice span for a crop.

This would also mean that these are Canon's first L lenses just for crops (and video).

Interesting...


----------



## niccyboy (Aug 29, 2012)

form factor is still awkward on all the new cameras (all brands)...... they must have shares in redrock


----------



## JasonATL (Aug 29, 2012)

CanNotYet said:


> If I read this right, you can use these new lenses on crop cameras. Another good reason to buy the 650D. Also, 15,5-47 is a really nice span for a crop.



Thanks for giving me a good laugh this morning! A $24,000 lens on a sub-$1000 DSLR. Reminds me of some cars I see around my neighborhood with wheels worth more than the car. Whether you meant this tongue-in-cheek or not, it is quite a good commentary on what Canon thinks this market will buy into.


----------



## CanNotYet (Aug 29, 2012)

You caught that?  I sometimes (ok, a lot of the time) wonder how the marketing guys think at Canon.

But I DO think a EF-S 15,5-47 f2.8 L would be nice. (like the 24-70 for crops, but at a reasonable price)


----------



## Axilrod (Aug 29, 2012)

AG said:


> Im interested to know more about this C100.
> 
> If the pricing is reasonable things could get interesting for primarily DSLR video shooters like myself.
> 
> ...



It looks like it's a little over $6k, that's what they're taking preorders for in the UK. But traditionally Canon gear is more expensive in the UK so it could end up being even less in the US. If it's in the $5k range I'll pick one up for sure.


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Aug 29, 2012)

These cinema cameras would all be competitive if they all shifted down in price. c500 for $20K, c300 for $8K, and c100 for $3K.

Who the hell wants to pay $8K for 24Mbps 4:2:0?

There are just too many better options out there at these prices.


----------



## Axilrod (Aug 31, 2012)

CanNotYet said:


> If I read this right, you can use these new lenses on crop cameras. Another good reason to buy the 650D. Also, 15,5-47 is a really nice span for a crop.
> 
> This would also mean that these are Canon's first L lenses just for crops (and video).
> 
> Interesting...



I think you're a little confused, these lenses are meant for the cinema industry, not prosumers with T3i's. Super35 sensors (cinema standard) have a similar crop to APS-C cameras, but that is about the only sense they are similar. I don't know if they've released prices for these yet, but I know the 14.5-60mm they released with the C300 is $44,000, and these are lightweight so I'm guessing they'll be $20,000 at the least.


----------



## Axilrod (Aug 31, 2012)

CanNotYet said:


> I sometimes (ok, a lot of the time) wonder how the marketing guys think at Canon.



I sometimes wonder how consumers of Canon think. These lenses aren't being marketed towards me and you, and in the cinema world they are average priced. It's like saying Canon is crazy and stupid for making a $20k industrial printer because all you need is a $200 Pixma.

I don't know how long it is going to take to realize that companies make stuff for different segments, and just because you're interested in something doesn't mean that every single product they release is made for you.


----------



## AG (Aug 31, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> I don't know how long it is going to take to realize that companies make stuff for different segments, and just because you're interested in something doesn't mean that every single product they release is made for you.



Couldn't have put it better myself


----------



## CanNotYet (Aug 31, 2012)

Apparently sarcasm is not translated too well in the written form... Sorry bout that.

My comment was that Canon makes these 25,000$ lenses compatible with APS-C (And not APS-H/FF). Why? As most of you (and me) wonders: Why on earth would someone buy a APS-C body (7D as the most expensive is 1000-1500$) and put one of these lenses on it? Why not make it compatible with FF? A 5D3 with one of these on would be much more probable as a "bonus" market than an APS-C with this on. (Although I strongly doubt they had any "bonus" market in mind when making these).

I fully understand that these lenses are for professional use in the video industry. The problem is that when Canon makes these lenses APS-C compatible (and especially market them as such), it does not seem fully clear that THEY understand it. 

But sure, if I had the money to buy these lenses (and any of the "C" cameras) for producing video, I might "try it on" my 650D (if I had one of those). 

Anyhow. These seem like fine lenses, but not in my price range...

BTW, I have never claimed Canon are crazy or stupid. On the contrary, they are obviously a successful company, and they would not be that if they were either of those things. 

Ps. I think I need more smileys, so I don't come across as a troll. Ds.


----------



## 1sicknickel (Aug 31, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> CanNotYet said:
> 
> 
> > I sometimes (ok, a lot of the time) wonder how the marketing guys think at Canon.
> ...



Preach... I feel that nowadays consumers lack everything you said


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 31, 2012)

@CanNotyet



> My comment was that Canon makes these 25,000$ lenses compatible with APS-C (And not APS-H/FF). Why? As most of you (and me) wonders: Why on earth would someone buy a APS-C body (7D as the most expensive is 1000-1500$) and put one of these lenses on it? Why not make it compatible with FF? A 5D3 with one of these on would be much more probable as a "bonus" market than an APS-C with this on. (Although I strongly doubt they had any "bonus" market in mind when making these).



Super 35 format is the industry convention, the existing pool of PL lenses are optimised for a super 35mm format, be it celluloid or digital. Canon could compromise their designs in order to please the consumer market, or it could design for the parameters of the high end professionals the lenses are intended for.

People using PL lenses are top end and don't give a damn about folk using comparative crap like the 1DX. Sorry if this smarts but thats what it is.

Canon are making these lenses for the top end guys, not us. It's not a big wrench to fit a different mount so that we little ordinary people can hire a cinema lens for the school sports day, but really, we aren't on their radar.

It's more a statement of intent. The c series cameras are serious bits of kit because they can take serious lenses.

In short, forget about these cinema lenses. And before you balk at the prices, it's convention for productions (usually set up as temporary limited companies) to hire rather than buy.


----------

